

Android Tool for Mac - mmastrac
https://github.com/mortenjust/androidtool-mac 

======
seneq
It would be great if you could port it to linux ! It is great tool to have for
link-ing you pc and smartphone

~~~
yellowapple
I was about to suggest that it might be possible to port most/all of it as-is
with GNUStep, but then I realized that the whole codebase is written entirely
in Swift.

~~~
mortenjust
The shell scripts are portable, though, so it's more or less a UI job

